
Unicode Arrows - brudgers
http://xahlee.info/comp/unicode_arrows.html
======
Safety1stClyde
perl -C7 -ne 'print chr hex $1,"\n" if /^([^;]+);.*\bARROW\b/' UnicodeData.txt

